
The divide between Silicon Valley and the Pentagon weakens national security - drak0n1c
https://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2018/12/divide-between-silicon-valley-and-washington-national-security-threat/153562/
======
forapurpose
The article goes deep into the differing perspectives and cultures in
Washington and SV, and talks about solutions too.

